
Lasers trigger predatory behavior in mice - anigbrowl
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/lasers-activate-killer-instinct-in-mice/
======
LordWinstanley
If you want to read the same story without the annoyingly ignorant JS Overlay,
try here:

[http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2017/01/12/50948712...](http://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2017/01/12/509487126/flipping-a-switch-in-the-brain-turns-lab-rodents-
into-killer-mice)

